# Hide the apps that have appeared in "My Programs"?



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

So, I have MLB.TV, AOL something or other, Youtube and something else.
They already are in another menu (find TV etc.) if i need to use them. I would like to remove them from "My Programs".


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

slimjim867 said:


> So, I have MLB.TV, AOL something or other, Youtube and something else.
> They already are in another menu (find TV etc.) if i need to use them. I would like to remove them from "My Programs".


You can de-select them at TiVo Central --> Settings & Messages --> Settings --> Channels --> My Video Providers.

It's not very intuitive, but that's where they've hid this function on the Series 4.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> You can de-select them at TiVo Central --> Settings & Messages --> Settings --> Channels --> My Video Providers.
> 
> It's not very intuitive, but that's where they've hid this function on the Series 4.


Thank you. I will pursue that and post my results.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> You can de-select them at TiVo Central --> Settings & Messages --> Settings --> Channels --> My Video Providers.
> 
> It's not very intuitive, but that's where they've hid this function on the Series 4.


Won't this hide them from his Find TV menu as well? I read that he wanted them removed from the My Shows menu only. For that, i do not believe you can do.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

muzzymate said:


> Won't this hide them from his Find TV menu as well? I read that he wanted them removed from the My Shows menu only. For that, i do not believe you can do.


Why would you want them in the Find TV menu if you don't want them in My Shows....


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Why would you want them in the Find TV menu if you don't want them in My Shows....


Simple.
I can drill over to them if i need them instead of constantly haqving them clutter up "my shows". My other Tivo and my external HDD are below those apps so they are always in my way.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

muzzymate said:


> Won't this hide them from his Find TV menu as well? I read that he wanted them removed from the My Shows menu only. For that, i do not believe you can do.


Thats ok, i can live without them.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> You can de-select them at TiVo Central --> Settings & Messages --> Settings --> Channels --> My Video Providers.
> 
> It's not very intuitive, but that's where they've hid this function on the Series 4.


Thank you for your help.
The other poster was correct. The apps are removed from both places. I can live with that.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

slimjim867 said:


> Thank you for your help.
> The other poster was correct. The apps are removed from both places. I can live with that.


Yeah, well, had we not SCREAMED at TiVo we wouldn't have been able to do that either... since at first they neglected to give us the option to turn them off <grumble grumble>


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They should consolidate them all into a single My Shows folder called "Apps" and then make that pull up a list of all the apps. When it was just Netflix it was fine, but now there are like 8 different apps with links at the bottom of My Shows. It's getting cluttered.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> They should consolidate them all into a single My Shows folder called "Apps" and then make that pull up a list of all the apps. When it was just Netflix it was fine, but now there are like 8 different apps with links at the bottom of My Shows. It's getting cluttered.


I almost totally agree with you. And then once grouped under one directory, move it out of "My shows" because they are NOT my shows, they are apps. They belong under "SHowcases & Apps" or perhaps even another main menu entry.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> I almost totally agree with you. And then once grouped under one directory, move it out of "My shows" because they are NOT my shows, they are apps. They belong under "SHowcases & Apps" or perhaps even another main menu entry.


 Or stick them up in the Discovery Bar area under as one of the squares to actually make that wasted space somewhat more useful.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you all for your input.
BTW....
I turned to the forum for help after a TSR told me on the phone that it could not be done.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

slimjim867 said:


> ....BTW....
> I turned to the forum for help after *a TSR told me on the phone that it could not be done*.


Now _*THERE'S*_ a surprise...


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Oh quit ragging on TiVo already, you guys sound like cranky old men.

It would be nice to hide the apps in the My Shows menu and just have it in the Find Shows section, and maybe someday they'll change that, but in the meantime I just learned to live with it and accept it and moved on.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

slimjim867 said:


> Simple.
> I can drill over to them if i need them instead of constantly haqving them clutter up "my shows". My other Tivo and my external HDD are below those apps so they are always in my way.


One user interface feature that often gets overlooked and hasn't been mentioned in this thread yet, is that the ADVANCE button takes you to the end of most TiVo menu lists, including My Shows. Rather than going down through all the extra junk (and your long ago recorded saved shows that you don't really need to see either), just hit ADVANCE to take you to your remote devices. Even if the apps weren't there, it's still easier to hit ADVANCE.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JWhites said:


> Oh quit ragging on TiVo already, you guys sound like cranky old men.


Get off my lawn, you whipper-snapper!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

crxssi said:


> Get off my lawn, you whipper-snapper!


Too many asshats here....I'm leaving...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Bierboy said:


> Too many asshats here....I'm leaving...


Hmm.... I guess the "******" count went down by one then?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

crxssi said:


> Hmm.... I guess the "******" count went down by one then?


Geez...lighten up....a joke, man....


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Bierboy said:


> Geez...lighten up....a joke, man....


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

crxssi said:


> Get off my lawn, you whipper-snapper!


lol :up:


----------

